
Ask HN: Can we have more Brainstorm HN? - adgasf
There have been two Brainstorm HN posts that I can find:<p>* Brainstorm HN – A look at my meager domain collection. Thoughts?
   https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7887328<p>* Brainstorm HN: Outlandish Startup Ideas Pool
   https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=602478<p>The second one, &quot;Outlandish Startup Ideas Pool&quot;, was a pretty interesting read.<p>Can we have more &quot;Brainstorm HN&quot;?
======
ColinWright
Clickables, for convenience:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7887328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7887328)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=602478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=602478)

